# Average speed has taken a nose dive....



## The Brewer (6 May 2012)

....cause I bought my youngest a new bike

Its a Halford's Carerra Luna, nice little bike for £190. Not that I had any say in its purchase I just had to be there with the credit card.

Had a little ride and she's much quicker on it than her old full suspension BSO.
Looks like a few rides into Chester will be done soon


----------



## derrick (6 May 2012)

I am riding with the other half at the mo, know how you feel.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2012)

thats one reason why we brought a tandem as my daughter would try and stop for any excuse , she cant do that on tandem


----------



## subaqua (6 May 2012)

enjoy it while you can. won't be long before she is leaving you in the gutter .


----------



## The Brewer (6 May 2012)

That'll never happen as I do the bike maintenance


----------



## subaqua (6 May 2012)

The Brewer said:


> That'll never happen as I do the bike maintenance


 
thats what i keep telling myself


----------



## Effyb4 (7 May 2012)

I went for a bike ride with husband and youngest son (aged 10) this morning. He is already faster than I am, although we're not able to go as far with him in tow. He is so keen, he won't let us leave him at home with his older brothers.


----------

